# What are your ideas for comparing clinics



## Heff (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all,
My wife and I are looking into going down the path of donor egg conception in the UK, and are currently trying to come up with a way of comparing clinics: costs, success rates, waiting lists, etc.

We've got a spreadsheet on the go, which is helpful for comparing travel times and success rates and waiting times, though comparing the different costs that each clinic charges is proving more difficult as they all charge differently for different bits (ie consultation, or being put on the waiting list).

Of course, part (or even most) of the process of choosing a  clinic comes down to instinct (were the staff friendly and knowledgeable), but we'd like to have some way of having some facts to fall back on before making a decision.

Does anyone have any experience doing something similar, and suggestions on what worked for them? 

And as for costs, does anyone have an idea if the costs of becoming a donor egg recipient evens out across the UK, or are there the same big differences between clinics as there are abroad.

Thanks in advance for any responses!
Mike


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Also - have you considered treatment abroad?  If you look on International section there is plenty of information relating to clincs. Waiting lists tend to be shorter and costs cheaper.

Good luck in where you decide.


----------



## deirdre11 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi there,

Your table sounds like the one I did... can't add much to that I think... but suggest you have a think about the donor selection laws of the country in which you'll have it done.

You can read about people who insist on staying in the UK so that the child can know the donor later on, there are those that want a donor chosen for them, and those (like me) who wanted to choose my donor.  In the latter it can still be anonymous.  At the ripe old age of 42 (at the time) I didn't want donor selection being done by others where they worked from front and profile views of my 42 year old face with all the tx fat I had gained over 5 OE IVF cycles....  but that's me.  You can't really compare older faces with younger donor ones...

US was too expensive and I had family history with South Africa (folks lived there for some years post '94) and you can choose your donor (based now on childhood photos only, then some agencies still had adult photos) but the law there requires the parties to remain anonymous.  PM if you want some agency names; there is also an South Africa thread.

Good luck to you, D


----------

